

Mustache now has dot notation - audionerd
https://github.com/defunkt/mustache/commit/c183699ff1b23b4bc5efbfa3ed323ff9509855f7

======
audionerd
It's implemented in the Ruby version, and part of the spec:

[https://github.com/mustache/spec/blob/master/specs/sections....](https://github.com/mustache/spec/blob/master/specs/sections.yml)

[https://github.com/mustache/spec/blob/master/specs/interpola...](https://github.com/mustache/spec/blob/master/specs/interpolation.yml)

